# Thinning CA glue



## laspringer (Jun 26, 2008)

What can you thin CA glue with?
I have a bottle of thick CA glue that is so thick it will 
not come out of the bottle,if you squeeze the bottle it starts 
to come out and gets sucked back into the bottle when you release the squeeze.

Thanks Alan


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 26, 2008)

The best way to thin it when it gets to that state is to use a bandsaw and cut it into thin strips!

Seriously, throw it away.  It is thick because it is not longer any good and no matter what you do to thin it, it will not be the same.  I have tried alcohol, acetone, mineral spirits, etc and nothing has been acceptable.  Throw it out and get some new stuff!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

May dump mine also [:I]


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jun 26, 2008)

Just wondering if you could mix some THIN CA with it to make it thinner...............


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostintheWoods_
> 
> Just wondering if you could mix some THIN CA with it to make it thinner...............



Actually Shannon,if you do that you will successfully lower the level in your bottle of thin CA! 

Throw the bottle away and buy more from Monty here on the forum.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Next time keep your CA in the fridge or freezer if you can.  It will last almost indefinitely that way.


----------



## stoneman (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> 
> Next time keep your CA in the fridge or freezer if you can.  It will last almost indefinitely that way.



At least longer than your marriage!


----------

